# Patín catalán (navío)



## FredRomano

Un maravilloso barco tradicional, que permite hacer marcha atras caminando en él, tipo catamaran hobie cat, todo de madera. También está denomidado patin de vela en Catalunya. Aun usado en Baleares, donde se le llama patin catalán. ¿Cómo se podría traducir al inglés ?


----------



## Raposu

Hobie Cat, Hobie Cat catamaran.  They have a number of models with individual names, such as Hobie 16, Hobie Bravo and Hobie Wave.


----------



## FredRomano

Hobie Cat is a modern name for modern glass-fiber boat. The Catalan Patin is made of wood, very special and unique. For what I know, that's the only one in the world able to sail backwards by stepping on (useful to collect salt) but it can sail sea too. A contrabandista polyuses boat that does not show off.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

You may describe a _*patín de vela catalán*_ as a small wooden catamaran -one of old Mediterranean tradition and specific history in some coasts of Catalonia.


----------



## FredRomano

Is there anything similar, with almost no mechanic, in America, maybe in Louisiana ? The interesting thing is that's the sailor use his own weight to govern the boat. No steerage either, which implies a great sea and wind knowledges for the sailor.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

There seems not to be a tradition other than modern models as Hobie Cats, but you can find a few not equivalent but somehow similar concepts, for example:
2006 Shark Nationals at Put-in-Bay
Pat Rogers - HC Great Auk Catamaran | Guillemot Kayaks - Small Wooden Boat Designs


----------



## FredRomano

Thank you so much for the link! It helped to find the original native model, but didn't found a name for this disappeared boat of a disappeared South Florida tribe, the Calusa http://www.native-languages.org/images/sailboat2.jpg. It really looks like the Catalan patin (we have also the same modern motor boat). I always thought Caraibean and Mediterraneo had a lot in common. Now, I really wonder who was first. Because it also look like an egyptian dow and some know antique egyptian were the first to get to America https://egyptexperience.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/hatshepsut-stamp.gif?w=290&zoom=2


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Bueno, solo por ampliar el ámbito territorial, el propio nombre de catamarán parece originario de la polinesia (o del sureste de la India, dependiendo de las fuentes), donde este tipo de embarcaciones son descritas por primera vez por navegantes europeos alrededor del silo XVI. Las clásicas egipcias más antiguas -y las mediterráneas en general-, en cambio, son de un solo cuerpo... Y el propio nombre de patín parece muy moderno. 
Muy interesante en cualquier caso. ¡Saludos!


----------



## FredRomano

El barco mas grande de la antiguedad era un catamaran egipcio 3rd C BC, 130m de largo movido por remos Tessarakonteres - Wikipedia


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Hola Fred,
Sin ánimo de chafarte la historia, la descripción de dos cabezas y dos popas no implica necesariamente una estructura a modo de catamarán, a pesar de la iconografía habitual sobre el tema. Los dos barcos de Calígula, 200 años anteriores al Tessarakonteres, suponen una estructura inmensa pero de un solo cuerpo, al uso general de la época y del contexto cultural. Aunque atrevido, diría que los catamaranes no son clásicos sino modernos (en este contexto geohistórico) en el Mediterráneo -y que los egipcios no construyeron catamaranes en la antigüedad. Pero vaya, ahora sí que se me está yendo la pinza fuera del ámbito de discusión principal, por mucho que este verse, de hecho, sobre un barco artesanal tipo catamarán propio de un área concreta del Mediterráneo (del siglo XX) -aunque bien es cierto que mi opinión sobre el tema está, a lo sumo, pobremente formada.
¡Fuerte abrazo!
¡Y gracias por estimular un tema tan interesante!


----------

